# Handyman Superstar Challenge



## observor 69 (18 Apr 2007)

Handyman Superstar Challenge

Captain Kevin Howe can sure keep a secret.  The CH-124 Sea King pilot refuses to dish when asked if he won the "Handyman Superstar Challenge" slated to start on Home and Garden Television tonight.

"I am sworn to secrecy, absolutely," says Capt Howe, who serves with 423 Maritime Helicopter Squadron at 12 Wing Shearwater. "It's obviously not as big a deal as Survivor or anything, but they have to keep viewers in suspense."

So how did a Canadian Forces pilot end up on a reality TV show about handymen, one where the winner gets his own TV show?!

"My wife kind of urged me along," says Capt Howe, who has his own woodworking business, Upper Canada Woodworking, in Musquodoboit Harbour, Nova Scotia.  He had just returned from an eight-week exercise in the United States when his wife finally convinced him to send in a photo and a five-minute video of some of his projects.  "Then the waiting began.  We sent it in last August and then in September I was chosen to fly up to Toronto for nine days of filming.  It was just like Big Brother.  We all lived in this big house and they taped us from sunup to sundown.  It was really stressful."

Judges for the show included Toronto casting agent Sasha Lutz, "Real Renos" host Jim Caruk, and of course, the nail gun-toting godfather of Canadian handymen, Mike Holmes, host of "Holmes on Homes."  

More at Link  http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=2922


----------



## Strike (26 Apr 2007)

So far Kevin is still in the running, and seems to be a fave among the judges.  Keep it up big guy!  I'm rooting for you!


----------



## observor 69 (5 May 2007)

End of episode five and Capt.Howe (Kevin?) is hanging in there.

http://www.hgtv.ca/handyman/episode5.aspx


----------



## Inch (9 May 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> End of episode five and Capt.Howe (Kevin?) is hanging in there.
> 
> http://www.hgtv.ca/handyman/episode5.aspx



Howie is what we call him around the Sqn.


----------



## gaspasser (9 May 2007)

Haven't kept up to date on the new run.  Does he wear his flightsuit?  Or he keeps that part of his life under wraps?
Be nice to know too if he knows what he's talking about.  We haven't seen much of the last winner, except a quick guest spot on Holmes on Homes.


----------



## observor 69 (9 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Haven't kept up to date on the new run.  Does he wear his flightsuit?  Or he keeps that part of his life under wraps?
> Be nice to know too if he knows what he's talking about.  We haven't seen much of the last winner, except a quick guest spot on Holmes on Homes.



BYT I find your posting confusing. Have you read the link, at my last msg, to the show?
 I think this is the first  Handyman Show produced and it isn't over yet.


----------



## observor 69 (9 May 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Howie is what we call him around the Sqn.



Except if you are a NCM then it's Sir.  
I find it interesting if you read the info on Capt. Howe provided on the show web site. 
It or he employs the technique military personal often us in talking to civvies by describing their role in the military through strictly a job descriptive  method. In Howe's case he is just a guy in the "Canadian Forces" who flies helicopters. I am not trying to fault Howe on this it is probably just more of the fact that Canadians have so little knowledge of our military.
Capt.Howe himself has said that his experience in dealing with stress as a military pilot has helped him on the show.


----------



## Inch (9 May 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Except if you are a NCM then it's Sir.



Only if they don't know him. We're all called by our nicknames by NCM's and Officers alike, at least in 12 Wing's corner of the world.


----------



## Zoomie (9 May 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I think this is the first  Handyman Show produced and it isn't over yet.



This is Season 2 of this particular show.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (17 May 2007)

Well, so far, so good...I'm watching the final showdown now...and I'm impressed by the creativity in the "outdoor living spaces".

Is it cliché that the Air Force guy designed his in the shape of a helicopter??


----------



## observor 69 (17 May 2007)

And the winner is.......Kevin Howe ;D ;D

http://www.hgtv.ca/handyman/handymen/d3.aspx

"Kevin Howe comes to Handyman Superstar Challenge from Musquodoboit Harbour, Nova Scotia.

Early on in life, Kevin admits to being “bit by the building bug” after learning from his father. When Kevin was in his teens he worked at the local lumber yard and continued to learn as much as he could about construction. During this time, Kevin also earned his pilot's license while pursuing his other passion—flying. Later, Kevin joined the Canadian Armed Forces and continues to fly today.

Kevin is energetic, honest and hardworking with a strong work ethic which he says has been the key to his success, both as a Canadian Armed Forces Pilot, and a small business owner of his company Upper Canada Woodworking. "



Congratulations to Kevin for the energy and spirit of fun he bought to the competition. The judges also remarked on his natural leadership, which is a compliment to Kevin as an officer and military pilot. 

Congratulations to the other two finalists, the judges spent an extremely hard and lengthy time trying to pick a winner from three such superb individuals.


----------

